# Commuting to Rome



## pantheon

Hi .. please could anyone currenlty living in Rome adivse me what areas just outside Rome (20-30 minute) commute, would be nice to live in. I am coming to Rome in August/September to work as an English Teacher but cannot afford the rent in Rome. I have a cat who would want a little garden or terrace and I imagine the only way is to live outside of Rome. I have no idea where though! Any suggestions would be appreciated. Many thanks. Geraldine


----------



## unclejoe

zulu12 said:


> Hi Geraldine, if you are interested for an apartment close to Rome you probably will pay the same prices than in town and then have problem to rich your school with transportations. If you are interested you just can contact italyhousing It's a website specialized in short and long-terms rentals in the heart of Rome and at reasonably prices. You can take a look also on twitter just taping italyhousing.
> Hope it will help you!


Is that the same as Housing Italy: I.C.I. Home Page - Rome housing agency for students and tourists

I just checked out their website but what concerns me is that I couldn't find any prices on there - which suggests they are very high!!

I am looking for a small place in Rome and have seen some for around 350 p.m. but these are really pretty tiny and grotty. Is there perhaps some sort of mini-apartment set up or single-rooms in hostels, etc?


----------



## unclejoe

zulu12 said:


> Hi unclejoe, no "Italy Housing" is specialized in short and long-term rentals in the heart of Rome and all over Italy. It's goal is to make your stay as comfortable, authentic, and reasonably priced as possible. If you go on the web you can see pictures and prices of every apartment, room or studio available.
> You can also check "italyhousing" on twitter. Hoping it will help you.


Have you got a website? I googled it and it came up with all sorts of stuff, none of which looked like the one you suggest.


----------



## Arturo.c

pantheon said:


> Hi .. please could anyone currenlty living in Rome adivse me what areas just outside Rome (20-30 minute) commute, would be nice to live in. I am coming to Rome in August/September to work as an English Teacher but cannot afford the rent in Rome. I have a cat who would want a little garden or terrace and I imagine the only way is to live outside of Rome. I have no idea where though! Any suggestions would be appreciated. Many thanks. Geraldine


You must pick a cardinal point: north, south, east or west. depending on where you work, there could be a place to rent within commuting distance and with some green, provided that you can cope with the notorious unreliability of Italy's public transportation.

These are my suggestions for each point

North: Anguillara Sabazia or Bracciano, connected to Rome by rail (which is much better than buses). Also Sacrofano and Riano Flaminio are connected to Rome by rail, but with a much slower line.

South: Velletri, Sezze Romano, Anzio and Nettuno (the latter two if you like a place by the sea)

East: Palombara Sabina, Montelibretti, Tivoli

West: Ostia Lido, Ladispoli, Fiumicino.


----------

